# Building Tool Holders for Mini Lathe



## TReischl (Dec 5, 2020)

I purchased an LMS mini lathe about a month ago and of course I do not have enough tool holders for the tool post.  So, I got busy and rummaged around my scrap drawer and found three chunks of aluminum.  I will be able to get 7 holders out of those pieces.  Wanted to try out the new portable bandsaw on the aluminum so I built a table to be able to use it vertically.  :::::sigh:::::  I can saw the aluminum faster on the wood working bandsaw.  I am pretty sure that is because I have a blade in it made for cutting steel, 10/14 TPI.  Anyhow, I got them sized, squared and have roughed out the opening for the dovetail.  Will probably finish them up tomorrow.  Aluminum tool holders work fine on the mini lathe, had them on my old lathe with no issues.  I am pretty easy on tooling and am careful with stuff.

So, that is what I got done today.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 6, 2020)

Be sure to post a few pictures of them when they're finished.  We like pics around here.


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 6, 2020)

On the same subject, I finished up a dovetail cutter this morning.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 6, 2020)

That appears to be aluminum, too, I'll be interested to see how it holds up.  Mine was steel, cutting in 4140 half hard. It worked but the inserts suffered a bit.


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 6, 2020)

It's 1018.
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's a cutting mofo.


----------

